

SQL: Select only rows with Max Value on a Column - adrianonantua
http://stackoverflow.com/a/7745635/570191

======
baxter001
Or those who happen to be using a dialect of sql with window functions,
selecting the rows where:

ROW_NUMBER() OVER(PARTITION BY Id ORDER BY Rev DESC) AS "Row Number"

Returns 1 is clearer to my mind, with some caveats around dialects which use
separate forms of row-number that assign identical/differing numbers to two
consecutive identical rows.

------
goldenkey
I prefer SELECT table.* FROM table WHERE rev = (SELECT MAX(rev) FROM table
WHERE id=table.id)

I hate joins. Subselects are so much clearer imo - and you don't end up with
extra fields.

